# Lets See Those Action Shots!



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

im not on my computer at the moment so will do it lata


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have a few!


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

awwwww awesome


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

awesome all do that as soon as i find my memerie stick were all my pictures are on lol


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Heres mine


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

lovve this thread


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

:lol:bump


----------



## jrcci (Apr 28, 2011)

my horsee


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

trotting - me and my horse


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

that should not be included ^^

no helmet no boots


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats not very nice Malea Warlea its an entry for the competition not a critique Beauforever23 has as much right to put that picture in as anyone else.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> Thats not very nice Malea Warlea its an entry for the competition not a critique Beauforever23 has as much right to put that picture in as anyone else.


thanks apache.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

apachewhitesox said:


> Thats not very nice Malea Warlea its an entry for the competition not a critique Beauforever23 has as much right to put that picture in as anyone else.


Agreed, it's BF23's choice and none of our business.

Anywho...


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

A few of my horses <3


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry 

kmdstar- WOW i want your horses mane (the one with the crazy plait thing) that looks too cool!!)


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Marlea Warlea said:


> sorry
> 
> kmdstar- WOW i want your horses mane (the one with the crazy plait thing) that looks too cool!!)


You wouldn't guess by looking at her mane that she loooves to play in birdox and get her mane full of it, huh? LOL it's so annoying! She also loves to rub it on everything. I'm amazed she ever has a full neck of mane :lol:


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

awesome pics


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

i like the last ones


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

My friends horse teddy and i,we didn't realize the snow got so deep here. haha









My horse cody <3



















ok so they are really blurry,
but they look cool


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are my favorite action shots.

My haflinger Toby:



















Rascal:









My husband's horse Apache:


















My 2010 herd:


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

^^^ Great pictures, your horses are beatiful!!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

cant wait for results


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

vikki92 said:


> ^^^ Great pictures, your horses are beatiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Flirt and I


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i have a feeling this contest in no longer a contest (as in its not getting judged)


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry everyone i didn't know their were more pages  whoops

great pics everyone!!!


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are some action shots of my 4 year old BLM mustang Sam Elliot<3


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL, wow those last few... he was tryin, huh??


----------



## Horse Angels (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi... I have a few. The bay and sorrel aren't my horses but I managed to snap some pictures of them while at a ranch. They are my pictures... The palomino and dark bay are my horses though.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*me on our new 4 yr old mare Dakota*


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Jets first time standing.


----------



## caprita21 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh, y'all are slacking! I use this thread as my "away from my horses" fix x-)

=P


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Beauseant: 6 yr. old OTTB gelding





































Epona: 9 yr. old Belgian mare


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Scout 








Storm


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have lots! I like the last one the best.


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mstar said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


**** I love your last foto!!!


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

: D Thanks! He is quite athletic lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My haflinger Hattie









My ex-racer

















and me on my TB over 20 years ago.


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

*So much action, so little time*

Here are just a few of my favorites... sorry there are soooo many, it's hard to pick just a couple when you take several hundred in any given day.







































































































































sorry about the watermark... this is the only one I could find of this picture, not sure what I did with the non-watermarked one.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

these are my boys the Bay is 13 years old QH named Harley and the Black and white paint is 4 years old named Flash. these are the best i have on this computer.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous AND hilarious pictures in here!
Here's a few of my brats.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is Pilgrim romping around.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

OPS, didn't work will try again! I wish my camera was as fast as my horse.


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Sexy Man and Summer  
and a few pics of some of the other horses we used to have 
the 4th is poor Ginny trying to get away from Sexy Man 
she was running as fast as she could and he was keeping up with her with very little effort 
the last is Sexy Man and his mommy after we got her healthy and back up to weight 
for 20 she looked pretty good


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's mine!! First pic is Sapphire, second is Cheyenne and third is Tequila.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my entry, in the photo I am leading the horse and my sister Danella is riding. It was taken at Danella's first show, just a small show that I ran with 11 riders. :lol:







​Enjoy! I'm really loving all the other pics!


----------

